# Poor Molly......



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Forced to sleep in an old bag..... 



















Not really! She has a life of luxury!




























Molly is the Ragdoll I got from Lyn (rottielovesragdolls) on here after she was returned to her due to the new owners baby having allergies. She's been with us for about 6 weks now and has made herself right at home!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Such Good News to hear she has settled in so well. Glad she has found her forever home she is stunning!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

She certainly looks a very happy cat.  Lovely photo's!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha, love the pics, lol. It's great to see how she's doing*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, what a stunning cat, gorgeous,


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Great piccys she is lovely.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> wow, what a stunning cat, gorgeous,


*of course she is stunning,  i bred her  thanx for the update and pics kirstie much appreciated x*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Molly is so lovely.. she looks alot like my Lola too


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Such a spoilt rotten moggie she is lovely.I so miss my baby i had a exotic black tipped male he was called Kaspar he left us in nov after 16 years. I will eventually get another cat am looking into ragdoll myself or a mainecoon. I cant get one yet as we are in rented accomadation we managed to get the dog in but dont want to push the boat. So it may have to wait a while.BOOO HOOO


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Bless her!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sullivan said:


> *moggie.*


*    she is a pedigree Seal Tortie Ragdoll.*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, Linda, i'm not sure she meant it like that, lol. I think she meant moggy as in cat, hehe*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *    she is a pedigree Seal Tortie Ragdoll.*


AND WHAT'S WRONG WITH MOGGIES


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha she did mean it as in cat as she goes on to say she would like a ragdoll!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe, Linda, i'm not sure she meant it like that, lol. I think she meant moggy as in cat, hehe*


*
pmsl i no *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

shes gorgeous and looks right at home


----------

